# Sinamics S120 FB283



## figo80 (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich will ein Sinamics S120 über den Fb 283 ansteuern.

Bei der Hardwarekonfiguration gibts es jedoch den Siemens Telegramm 110 nicht. So ist es in der Beschreibung vom FB283 beschrieben.

Hab schon eine aktuelle GSD Datei aus dem Internet gezogen und installiert hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Weiß jemand was ich da falsch mache oder was ich noch brauche??

Grüße


----------



## figo80 (23 Januar 2008)

Bin mittlerweile schlauer geworden. 

Es lag an der GSG Datei, die aus der Siemens Homepage enthält dieses Telegramm 110 nicht.


----------



## Lazarus™ (10 Februar 2008)

Hi Figo,

Und läuft das gut mit dem FB283 ????     Würde mich so informativ mal interessieren...   Eventuell reicht das ja aus bei "kleinen" Anlagen, bzw. einfachen Anwendungen...

Wäre nett, wenn du mal berichtest


----------



## onikos (26 Juni 2010)

wohl kein netter.. :sad:


----------



## IBFS (26 Juni 2010)

onikos schrieb:


> wohl kein netter.. :sad:


Das war eine Statement vom 10.02.*2008*, 17:36


aber egal, es gibt ja eine Lösung wenn nur etwas sucht: https://www.automation.siemens.com/...PS=REDIR&PageIndex=1&PostID=65001&Language=de

Gruß

Frank


----------



## SKg (28 Juni 2010)

@ Lazarus

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was das für ein FB sein soll aber da wollt sich wohl jemand zeit sparen!

Im Prinzib braucht man keinen FB für das Handling mit den Sinamics 

Man wählt einfach nur eins von den Standart Telegrammen aus und schon kann mann den Umrichter mit Ausgängen steuern und mit Eingängen den Zustand erfassen je nach Datenkonsistenz kann man den Umrichter dann Bitweise ansteuern oder Wortweise es ist nur wichtig das mann weiß das in dem Steuerwort des Umrichters ein Bit enthalten ist das immer 1 sein muß weil der Umrichter sonst die Steuerdaten nicht übernimmt bzw. aktualisiert!

Letztendlich kommt es es bei Kleinanwendungen nur darauf an ob sich eine DP Anschaltung lohnt oder ob es nicht vielleicht sinvoller ist den Umrichter über Klemmen zu Steuern!


Gruß
SKg


----------



## xhasx (28 Juni 2010)

Also ich kann gut auf den FB283 und den Rest daraus verzichten...
Zumal das Telegramm 110 schon durch ein leistungsfähigeres (111) ersetzt bzw. abgelöst wurde...
Verbaut euch doch mit solchen Sachen nicht den Horizont!!!


----------



## IBFS (28 Juni 2010)

Ich wollte nur nochmal daraufhinweisen,
das ONIKOS hier mit Hacke und Schaufel
ein altes Thema von 2008 wieder ausgegraben
hatte. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## lukelukeluke (18 August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich grab jetzt dieses Thema auch noch mal aus 
Habe gerade eine CPU327-2 DP hier und ein SINAMICS S120, die ich mit STARTER eingerichtet habe und nun mit DER CPU probiere per AWL anzusteuern (Positioniersteuerung, also versch. Positionen einer Achse anfahren). Bin jetzt auch nur auf den FB283 gestossen resp. Toolbox_V21.zip...
Was sind das für andere Varianten die ihr angesprochen habt um die S120 (mit CU320 in meinem Fall) per AWL zu steuern ohne diesen Funktionsblock, also "direkt"? Wisst ihr wos dazu Beispiele gibt wie man das am einfachsten und am besten macht?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MSB (18 August 2014)

Musst du halt mal gugge, ob da was passendes dabei ist:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/mc-app/sinamics-application-examples/Home/Index?language=de


----------

